

Linux Mint 7 XFCE: Screenshots - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Linux-Mint-7-XFCE-Screenshots/0,139023769,339298671,00.htm

======
8plot
Taking the "wet" look to a new level. I like it.

